# Ice Out Maumee River Pike



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey i was wondering if anyone has fished the ice out on the maumee river for pike? If so in previous years, how did you do, what did you use, and where on the maumee did you fish??

Thanks!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Most people that I have heard of fish grand rapids.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Do a search in the NW Ohio forum, a lot posted here over the years.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I fly fish for them mostly in the fall in a few spots in NW Ohio. I go in spring sometimes too, but not usually in the Maumee. If you're after them in the Maumee in spring, try around Grand Rapids with a bobber and big minnow. I've heard of several old-timers that know right where they're at and they still get nice ones every year. :F


----------



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

jhammer said:


> I fly fish for them mostly in the fall in a few spots in NW Ohio. I go in spring sometimes too, but not usually in the Maumee. If you're after them in the Maumee in spring, try around Grand Rapids with a bobber and big minnow. I've heard of several old-timers that know right where they're at and they still get nice ones every year. :F


Yeah, thats what i have heard too, i just wish i knew where some of those places were! lol


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

adam_smith_nap said:


> Yeah, thats what i have heard too, i just wish i knew where some of those places were! lol


One of '"those places" is in Grand Rapids. There's a park behind the only gas station in town. The old canal ends there, and where it flows back into the Maumee is a popular spot to fish for pike. Another top spot is just downriver, under the railroad bridge.

Jim


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

olderfer said:


> One of '"those places" is in Grand Rapids. There's a park behind the only gas station in town. The old canal ends there, and where it flows back into the Maumee is a popular spot to fish for pike. Another top spot is just downriver, under the railroad bridge.
> 
> Jim


Isn't there like a little hill there and an ice cream shop too?


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

walleyecraig said:


> Isn't there like a little hill there and an ice cream shop too?


yep thats the spot


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

walleyecraig said:


> Isn't there like a little hill there and an ice cream shop too?


Yes there is. Across the river there is the old sawmill where we've caught them. Also at the dam is a good area


----------



## Mr Chomp (Jan 22, 2012)

Never fished Maumee for pike BUT I am very familiar with fishing the ice out on a few other Ohio rivers. First, the flow needs to be close to or below normal for best chance. Second, try using very slow retrieve with bass spinners with trailer hook or a jerk bait. Look for deeper water, 4 feet or deeper. Fish pools, current breaks and deep tail outs. If you chose live bait try using a larger treble hook with two barbs poke through the lower back by the tail so the big shinner or chub lives along time. With live bait fish the slow moving pools and eddies with the bait suspended about half way down. If it's a sunny day try fishing the warmer, sunny flats. These tactics are good in Ohio during december through March. If it's super cold try live bait only and stay in the deepest pools where you have caught pike before in the warm months. If there are shallower pike holding rivers maybe good to try those. I find the smaller and more shallow the easier to figure out where they hide. Maybe Portage River or Tiffin River... I think they hold pike too! We even fish 20 foot wide 3 feet deep creeks around here and catch pike on sunny warm winter days near Akron. Got many pics to prove success!!! BUT because I'm new I cant post . Please give me a thumbs up and look on Youtube . Just search Mr Chomp and you'll find the pike videos.This winter and last spring were HORRIBLE with all the rain


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I would say since there is no damn ice anywhere that you should already be up at Grand Rapids if you want to catch them. Be forewarned that it is a very hit and miss fishery, kindoff like fishing the piers at night for walleye. Don't expect to kill them or even catch any. The gas station in Grand Rapids is a good place to start Use creek chubs. The big ones arent always the best. Ive caught alot of Pike on 3 inch chubs. Throw out both If youre not going to keep them use a quick strike rig


----------



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

DeathFromAbove said:


> I would say since there is no damn ice anywhere that you should already be up at Grand Rapids if you want to catch them. Be forewarned that it is a very hit and miss fishery, kindoff like fishing the piers at night for walleye. Don't expect to kill them or even catch any. The gas station in Grand Rapids is a good place to start Use creek chubs. The big ones arent always the best. Ive caught alot of Pike on 3 inch chubs. Throw out both If youre not going to keep them use a quick strike rig


do you use a bobber and let it flot down river or do you use a weight and it stays stationary?


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

adam_smith_nap said:


> do you use a bobber and let it flot down river or do you use a weight and it stays stationary?


Use A Bobber. We use big slip bobbers, the long orange and white ones with the black bands,kind of long and slender.You want a good sized one, about 6-10 inches so the chubs cant pull them under, but not a big round one so the fish dont feel it . I forget who makes them. You can get them at walmart or Meijers. You really dont want them floating down river. You want to keep them in a pool or canal like below the gas station in G.R.'\, or in an eddy at the dam I always wanted to try the creek between Buttonwood and Jerome Rd on the buttonwood side, but ive never hiked my fat butt down there in the winter. Think I'll give that a shot. Theres a spot at the mill where i think they used to take or dicharge water there when it was running thats produced before too. You cant miss it if walk along the river in front of the mill. cant drink beer there though like you can below the gas station, and pike fishing with a bobber can get pretty boring without a 12 of Yingling. Let us know how you do Good Luck. Ive caught some nice fish,pushing 10 lbs but its really hit or miss


----------



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok sounds good, as long as it doesnt get to much colder, im going to try and hit up some of those spots this weekend. Hopefully, i will be able to catch some bait up by the dam in grand rapids with a casting net?!


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

For C&R, use a snell knot on an 8/0 octopus circle hook. Let the fish run a bit, and when it stops, start reeling. DO NOT set the hook like you usually would. That circle hook is designed to snug up in the corner of the mouth of the fish.


----------



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

ok sounds good, im going tomarrow morning, so hopefully the river doesnt freeze up.


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

Where do you hook the creek chubs at? I've tried everything I can think of but they either die or come off almost every few minutes


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I like to hook 'em behind the dorsal fin, and underneath the spine. It's all meat right there and the fish can swim around forever without a mortal wound. I would caution that you can't cast with all your might though. Measured casts are key....no herky-jerky motions.

Also, make sure you've got hooks that are the right size for the size of bait you have. Too big and they'll rip through the fish. Too small and the fish could potentially slide off the hook.

I've got a few chubs that I had on tip-ups last weekend that I brought home w/ me and they are still alive.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

adam_smith_nap said:


> Ok sounds good, as long as it doesnt get to much colder, im going to try and hit up some of those spots this weekend. Hopefully, i will be able to catch some bait up by the dam in grand rapids with a casting net?!


Do you haxe a small creek by your house? It doesnt have to be deep, but it does need to have small holes of dark water . Use a bit of nightcrawler on a small hook. If they're in there it wont take long to get a bunch.
Word of advice - if you try to keep them in a basement in a bucket with an air pump, you have to put a lid on the bucket or you'll come down in the morning to a bunch of dead chubs all over the floor. They like to jump
You're not likely to catch chubs at the dam.Maybe some shad, but I dont know in this cold water, and they"re not very tough on a hook


----------



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

No luck went today river was really high and couldnt get any bait mabey in a couple weeks


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

At least you gave it a shot.


----------



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

yeah hopefully soon i can get back out and try again, i heard that there was a tackleshop by/in grandrapids that sells creek chubs but the only tackleshop i know of is closed until summer


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

I have seen and heard of the mystical 'Maumee River ice out pike' for God knows how many years, but I have yet to see any proof whatsoever of anybody catching them?

I have spent more hours on the Maumee than a lot of folks, and of all those years, and miles, and various holes fished, I have caught but ONE pike. I did used to catch them in Swan Creek before they ripped out the dam, but even that was sporadic. 

I think I would focus my efforts on the smaller tribs of the Maumee myself, or try just north in MI. I've just honestly never known anyone to do any good in the Maumee.

Maybe someone will post up and prove me wrong though.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

adam_smith_nap said:


> yeah hopefully soon i can get back out and try again, i heard that there was a tackleshop by/in grandrapids that sells creek chubs but the only tackleshop i know of is closed until summer


Lallys just outside Grand Rapids sells chubs dont know when they're open though Easier to catch your own


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

adam_smith_nap said:


> No luck went today river was really high and couldnt get any bait mabey in a couple weeks


River is at 7.6 ft at the Waterville bridge Flood stage is 9 ft


----------

